# Das Handwerk in RIFT



## Kafka (15. Februar 2011)

Moin moin Rifter, heute befassen wir uns mal bissal mit den Berufen in Rift. (Da RIFT noch in der Beta ist beziehe ich mich nur auf die aktuellen Daten)(Quelle)

Also, wie in allen MMO`s gibt es natürlich auch in RIFT diverse Berufe. 

Es gibt 3 Sammelberufe Bergbau, Blümchen pflücken und Schlachter (Is quasi Kürschnern um an Leder zu kommen). Damit sammelt ihr halt Mats wie Erz, Kräuter, Leder usw.

Bei den Herstellungsberufen hält es sich so,

Ausstatter:
 Hier werden Stoffrüstungen, Taschen und Lederrüstungen hergestellt. Benötigte Materialien sind Stoff und Leder. Weitere Zutaten können beim Trainer gekauft werden. Der Ausstatter ist neben dem Schlachter der passende Beruf für Klassen die Stoff- oder Lederrüstungen tragen. Benötigt Webstuhl. (Stoffe erhält man naturgemäss von Humanoiden Mobs)

 Waffenschmied:
 Der Waffenschmied stellt Dolche, Schwerter, Äxte, Streitkolben sowie Bögen und Schusswaffen her. Materialien die von einem Waffenschmied benötigt werden sind Erze, Stoff und Holz. Als weitere Berufe sind Bergbau und Nahrungsuche (wegen Holz) zu empfehlen. Alle weiteren Zutaten können beim Ausbilder gekauft werden. Benötigt Schmiede.

 Rüstungschmied:
 Der Rüstungschmied stellt Ketten-, Plattenrüstungen und Schilde her. Materialien die von einem Rüstungschmied benötigt werden sind Erze, Stoff und Leder. Als Berufe sind Bergbau und Schlachten zu empfehlen, da sowohl Leder also auch Stoff benötigt wird. Benötigt Schmiede

 Apotheker:
 Der Apotheker stellt Tränke, Tonika, Farben und Zaubertränke her. Als weitere Berufe sind Schlachter und Sammelkunde zu empfehlen. Zur Herstellen von Farben werden Nebenprodukte benötigt, die beim Schlachten anfallen. Weitere benötigte Materialien können beim Ausbilder gekauft werden.

 Runenfertiger:
 Der Runenfertiger, stellt Runen her, die Ihr z.B. Schmuck oder Rüstungen einfügen könnt. Es gibt verschiedene Arten von Runen. Die einen haben einen Bonus auf Ausdauer oder Stärke. So könnt Ihr ganz individuell die Runen herstellen oder herstellen lassen, die Ihr für Euren Charakter benötigt. Benötigt Werkbank.

 Erfinder:
 Der Erfinder stellt Schmuck, Stöcke, Totems und Zauberstäbe her. Als weitere Berufe sollten man Bergbau, Schlachter oder Sammelkunde wählen. Das Problem liegt darin, dass man Leder, Erz und Holz benötigt. Es muss also immer eine Art von Material dazu gekauft werden. Weitere Zutaten kann man auch hier beim Ausbilder kaufen.

Übrigens habt ihr bei den Herstellungsberugen auch die Möglichkeit schon vorhandene Items wieder auseinander zu nehmen, wodurch ihr einiges an Mats wieder bekommt. Das düfte das Skillen wohl sehr erleichtern.

Zum herstellen benötigt Ihr in Rift bestimmte Herstellungsplätze wie Labotorium Schmiede Webstuhl Werkbank 
(jeh nach Beruf halt)

Ihr könnt euch in RIFT 3 Hauptberufe aussuchen, also könnt ihr schön kombinieren. (3 Sammelberufe, 2 Sammelberufe ein Crafting Beruf, 2 Crafting Berufe ein Sammelberuf usw wie ihr wollt)

Hier noch ein kleines Erklärungs Video, das ich gefunden hab.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9JiMBt7SnMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




So ich hoffe ich konnte euch schonmal nen kleinen Einblick verschaffen tschö^^


----------



## Lari (15. Februar 2011)

Wird aber trotzdem sehr einfach gehalten sein 
Handwerks-Systeme ala Vanguard oder EQ2 wärn mal was feines, aber irgendwie traut sich kein Entwickler dazu :-/


----------



## Kafka (15. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Wird aber trotzdem sehr einfach gehalten sein
> Handwerks-Systeme ala Vanguard oder EQ2 wärn mal was feines, aber irgendwie traut sich kein Entwickler dazu :-/



Joa wenn man sich das Video anguckt sieht man das das Crafting eher ne Mischung aus WoW und AION ist. Also nicht sehr kompliziert aber trotzdem interessant^^


----------



## Lari (15. Februar 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Joa wenn man sich das Video anguckt sieht man das das Crafting eher ne Mischung aus WoW und AION ist. Also nicht sehr kompliziert aber trotzdem interessant^^



Er hat das W-Wort gesagt


----------



## Kafka (15. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Er hat das W-Wort gesagt



Jop, aber in Kombination mit AION um einen legitiemen Vergleich zu schaffen, somit wird wxx als Hauptbezugspunkt endkräftet und gild quasi nur als Teil einer Auflistung


----------



## Lari (15. Februar 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Jop, aber in Kombination mit AION um einen legitiemen Vergleich zu schaffen, somit wird wxx als Hauptbezugspunkt endkräftet und gild quasi nur als Teil einer Auflistung



Nachher heißts wieder, ich wärn Fanboy, weil ich eine WoW-Signatur habe 
Wollte bewusst nicht den Vergleich zu WoW ziehen, auch wenn sie sich sehr ähneln  Da herrscht hier im Forum ja eine allgemeine Allergie gegen.


----------



## Balaneth (15. Februar 2011)

Der Artikel ist zum Großteil von http://rift.gamona.d...cles/view/id/13 übernommen.
Falls du nicht der originale Author des Gamona Artikels bist dann setz die Berufs-Beschreibung bitte in Quoting tags mit Verweis auf den Originalartikel.
Plagiat ist nicht so gut.
Falls doch, hab ich nichts gesagt. ^^ ( Und setzt bitte so etwas wie eine Signatur dem Gamona Artikel bei dass so etwas nicht passiert )


----------



## Blackout1091 (16. Februar 2011)

Ist Runenfertiger sowas wie Verzauberer auch für Waffen?
Zum Beispiel das diese leuchten oder so?
Mfg


----------



## Alpax (18. Februar 2011)

Blackout1091 schrieb:


> Ist Runenfertiger sowas wie Verzauberer auch für Waffen?
> Zum Beispiel das diese leuchten oder so?
> Mfg



uuh .. schön bunt leuchtende waffen ... egal ob es den charakter verbessert .. hauptsache es leuchtet ... bitte bleib bei dem bösen Spiel das wir hier nicht nennen


----------



## Tweetycat280 (18. Februar 2011)

hehe teste auch grade die Berufe und Suche wie blöd ne Werkbank in der Freimark


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2011)

Schau mal in der Hauptstadt oder in der Kelari-Zuflucht


----------



## Blackout1091 (18. Februar 2011)

Alpax schrieb:


> uuh .. schön bunt leuchtende waffen ... egal ob es den charakter verbessert .. hauptsache es leuchtet ... bitte bleib bei dem bösen Spiel das wir hier nicht nennen




Ja genau 
Für mich gehört dazu,dass es eine große Auswahl an Items gibt + Entchants zählen auch dazu.
Damit nicht alle gleich aussehen..

Btw ich zocke atm kein WoW

Das Klassensystem ist schonmal recht gut


----------



## Klos1 (18. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Er hat das W-Wort gesagt



Ja...werft den Purschen zu Poden!



Balaneth schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist zum Großteil von http://rift.gamona.d...cles/view/id/13 übernommen.
> Falls du nicht der originale Author des Gamona Artikels bist dann setz die Berufs-Beschreibung bitte in Quoting tags mit Verweis auf den Originalartikel.
> Plagiat ist nicht so gut.
> Falls doch, hab ich nichts gesagt. ^^ ( Und setzt bitte so etwas wie eine Signatur dem Gamona Artikel bei dass so etwas nicht passiert )



Na und? Hier geht es nur um einen Artikel bezüglich eines Spiels und dessen Handwerk. Wenn kümmert das schon, wenn er sich irgendwo irgendwelchen Zeilen bedient hat?
So lange er es bei seiner Doktorarbeit dann anders macht, sehe ich da jetzt kein Problem, nur weil keine Quoting-Tags verwendet wurden.


----------



## Yamii (22. Februar 2011)

Was mich eher stört ist die Tatsache mit Erfinder.

Laut Telarapedia.com braucht man für Erfinder kein Leder, also kein Ausschlachten.

Deswegen stellt sich für mich die Frage, was Stimmt denn nun?

Wobei es äußerst Sinnfrei klingt, das man für das Herstellen von Stäben, Schmuck und Ringen Leder braucht Oo

http://telarapedia.com/wiki/Profession Hier der Link mit einer Grafik wo das ganze aus deren Sicht erklärt wird.


----------



## Elfenwelt (22. Februar 2011)

Ein totaler abklatsch von dem geilen WoW...ich konnte es nicht glauben wie ich die Beta gespielt habe das hier zich wieder Spiegelungen sind von dem genialen WoW. Aber egal da es verdammt viele züge hat von der Nr. 1 der Welt werden viele für eine kurze Zeit ihren Spaß haben. Aion, Warhammer und wie sie alle heißen konnten nicht die Hand reichen aber Rift wird durch das extreme abkucken und wieder verwenden von Spielinhalte, die Spieler für einen leichten Einstieg bekommen aber nicht auf dauer behalten. Da könnt ihr schreiben was ihr wollt es kommt kein Spiel an WoW ran und das wird auf jahren immer noch weiter gespielt werden. Rift kann nicht schlecht sein da es viele Inhalte und natürlich auch Verbesserungen hat und sich spielen läßt wie WoW und Aion. Es werden einige zur Abwechslung benutzen und aber immer zum Grundspiel zurück kehren. Rede nicht von den Mischspieler die mal hier und da spielen sondern die eine grade struktur haben und wissen was sie tun.


----------



## GuardianWien (22. Februar 2011)

*Der Beta-Test*
 Rift ist nicht nur ein Versuch sondern ein guter Ansatz, die Dominanz von World of Warcraft zu brechen. Bei Rift verlässt man die Comic-Style-Welt und betritt eine Fantasy-Welt, eine Welt welche in ihrer Größe und Vielfalt sich mehr als nur vergleichen lässt.

 Nach erfolgreicher Registrierung auf der riftgame.com Webseite traf nach wenigen Minuten der Download-Link für den Beta-Client ein. Nach erfolgreichen Download des Clients startet auch schon der Download des Spielinhalts. Der Beta-Client zieht insgesamt ca 5.5 GB an Daten aus dem Netz. Der Download verlief zügig und ohne nennenswerte Probleme ab. Nebenbei lief World of Warcraft in sauberer Performance. Der Download war in ca. 3 Stunden abgeschlossen.




*Einstieg in eine neue Welt*
 Nach einem schnellen Login, sowie sehr flotter Ladezeit, einem kurzen Intro stand ich nun vor dem Problem, 2 Fraktionen, welche nimmt man. Zur Auswahl stehen „Die Wächter“ und „Die Skeptiker“. Jede Fraktion verfügt über 3 Völker, welche ihr eigenes Aussehen bzw. ihren eigenen Hintergrund besitzen. Die Völker selbst besitzen keine besonderen Fähigkeiten oder Volksvorteile, was aber auch nicht notwendig ist, weil die Komplexität und Vielseitigkeit bei den Klassen selbst sehr umfangreich ist.

 Jedes Volk kann aus den 4 Grundklassen auswählen: Krieger, Geistlicher, Schurke, Magier

 Zu jeder Klasse gibt es 7 bzw. 8 Spezialisierungen oder Ausrichtungen, welche Auswirkungen auf die erlernbaren Fähigkeiten haben, welche innerhalb der Klasse auch noch kombiniert werden können. 

 Diese Kombination erfolgt in Rift über Seelen. 

 Jede Seele steht für eine entsprechende Spezialisierung innerhalb einer Klasse. Die daraus resultierenden Fähigkeiten sind wiederrum abhängig von der Verteilung der Talentpunkte. Startfähigkeiten werden durch die Wahl der Seele gelernt, fortgeschrittene Fähigkeiten durch die Vergabe von Punkten innerhalb des Talentbaumes.

 Der Lehrer lehrt nur eine höhere Stufe der erlernten Fähigkeiten, was das System übersichtlicher macht. 





*Der erste Kampf*
 Das Kampfsystem bei Rift ist „gefühlt“ einfacher gehalten. Im Interface sind 2 Ressourcen sichtbar. Die Lebensanzeige und eine Kraftanzeige, jede Aktion benötigt ein gewisses Maß an Kraft, welche sich je nach Einsatz unterschiedlich schnell wieder aufbaut. Zusätzlich können Fähigkeiten eine zusätzliche Ressource aufbauen, welche den Einsatz anderer Talente ermöglichen bzw. die Wucht anderer verstärkt. Ebenso sind Talente/Fähigkeiten davon abhängig, ob ein vorangegangener Schlag erfolgreich war oder nicht.

 Fähigkeiten, die sich automatisch aktiveren, werden durch ein entsprechendes Symbol oberhalb der Symbolleiste hervorgehoben, wo ein klar ersichtlicher Timer zu erkennen ist.




*Nach dem Kampf*
 Die Animationen während des Kampfes waren flüssig und nachvollziehbar. Der Charakter macht keine spektakulären Sprüche und schreit nicht extrem herum, wie man es aus Aion vielleicht kennt. Der Kampflärm ist glaubwürdig und rückt daher in den Hintergrund.

 Alle bisher gelernt Fähigkeiten sind aus der Bewegung heraus durchführbar, was ein gezieltes Angreifen ermöglicht. Schwächungseffekte die während des Kampfes verteilt werden können an Gegner sind einfach und nicht stapelbar, wie man es vielleicht aus WoW kennt. 

 Auffallend war bei den bisher erlernten Fähigkeiten, dass sie durchaus Sinn machen, wenn sie in Kombination auf dem Gegner aufrechterhalten werden, z.B. Schlag gegen den Kopf (verminderte Trefferchance).


*Die Ausrüstung*
 Die Ausrüstung bzw. der Rüstungstyp ist abhängig von der Klasse. 

 Krieger à Platte
Geistlicher àKette
Schurke à Leder
Magier à Stoff

 Erster auffallender Unterschied auch hier, die Ausrüstung verliert keine Haltbarkeit, wie bei WoW, wenn man stirbt. Die Seele leidet im Gegensatz dazu, was eine globale Schwächung nach sich zieht. Diese Schwächung kann beim Heiler jedoch ausgeglichen werden. Vergleichbar ist der Verlust mit der moralischen Einstellung (getestet nur im PVE, nicht PVP).




*Das Interface*
 Was bei WoW nur über Erweiterungen erreicht werden konnte, wird hier standardmäßig mitgeliefert. Dem Spieler ist es erlaubt, sämtliche im Interface vorhandene Fenster zu verschieben und auch in einem gewissen Rahmen zu skalieren. Eine weitere Besonderheit ist, dass sämtliche Fenster, z.B. Questlog, Karte, Tasche uvm. frei verschiebbar sind, sich abhängig von der Auflösung eventuell übereinander legen. 

 Die aktivierbare Welt-/Zonenkarte verfügt über eine automatische Besonderheit, die man sich oft in WoW auch gewünscht hätte. Steht der Charakter so ist die Karte voll eingeblendet, läuft der Charakter schaltet sich die Karte in einen Transparentmodus um.

 Aktionsleisten können nach Bedarf über das Menu eingeblendet werden, welche man nach einiger Zeit auch benötigt, da man schon sehr bald auch mit den Handwerkberufen aus Rift konfrontiert wird.




*Das Handwerk*
 Am Meisten profitiert das Handwerk von dem Interface (getestet: Bergbau, Rüstungsschmied, Schlachter). Man aktiviert das jeweilige Berufsfenster und stellt Anzahl der herzustellenden Gegenstände ein, je nach vorhandenem Material. 

 Fehlt jetzt jedoch für die Herstellung eines Gegenstandes z.B. ein Zinnbarren, dann findet man bei der Schmiedekunst einen Knopf bei den notwendigen Ressourcen, welcher einen direkt in das Bergbaumenü umschalten lässt und wieder zurück, um etwaige Rohmaterialien umzuarbeiten.

 Die Komplexität der Handwerker lässt sich daran erahnen, da selbst bei der Schmiedekunst, schon das 2te oder 3te Teil nur dann herstellen lässt, da man hier schon mehr als eine Ressource benötigt z.B. Leinenstoff oder Leder.

 Wer eine Spezialisierung ausgewählt hat, z.B. Rüstungsschmied hat daraufhin die Möglichkeit Rüstungen, welche von Gegnern geholt werden oder welche durch Questen erworben werden, mittels einer eigenen Fertigkeit wiederzuverwerten. Beim Verbessern vom Talent Rüstungsschmied kommt diese Fertigkeit mehrfach zum Tragen, da man hergestellte Gegenstände wiederverwerten kann und somit Material zurückgewinnen kann.

 Der Bergbau selbst lässt sich relativ einfach verbessern, da es zahlreiche Ressourcenpunkte gibt, welche deutlich schneller wieder erscheinen.




*Die Steuerung*
 Die Steuerung der Figur erfolgt über die Maus (drehen, zoomen) und über die Tastatur (Tasten frei belegbar). Etwaige Hindernisse, Zäune, Steine, Kanten sind mittels eines Sprunges zu überwinden. Steile Abhänge oder Abgründe sollte man klarerweise nicht versuchen mittels Sprung zu überwinden, da auch hier ein „Fallschaden“ größeren Ausmaßes zu erwarten ist.




*Sichtlinie*
 Die Sichtlinie spielt hier ebenfalls eine große Rolle, da auch hier gilt, was ich nicht sehe kann ich nicht angreifen, das gilt sowohl für den Spieler als auch für den NPC. Die Gegner können ebenfalls nur Hindernisse überwinden, die auch der Spieler überwinden kann, sprich ist eine Mauer doch eine Spur höher, so muss auch der NPC sie umlaufen. Ein Hängenbleiben oder Steckenbleiben an Kanten, Ecken oder Gegenständen von einem NPC konnte bis dato nicht beobachtet werden. 


*Reichweite*
 Je nach Fähigkeit wird beim entsprechenden Symbol ein kleiner Punkt eingeblendet, der seine Farbe oder Sichtbarkeit verändert, wenn sie einsetzbar ist.  


*Die Welt*
 Anfangs bewegt man sich ausnahmslos per Pedes, zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt können verschiedene Reittiere erworben werden, welche ein schnelleres Fortkommen in der Welt ermöglichen. Jedes Volk verfügt über eine eigene Startzone.


*Der Tod*
 Ereilt einen Spieler der Tod, so kann man zwischen 2 Varianten wählen. Seelenwanderung oder Neueinstieg. Der Neueinstieg bedeutet, dass man von einem „Friedhofspunkt“ meistens in dem zuletzt oder nähersten Ort startet und den Weg zu seinem Leichnam laufen muss. Die Seelenwanderung ist nicht immer verfügbar, welche eine sofortige Wiederbelebung ist. Letztere Variante dürfte nur innerhalb gewisser Zeitspannen möglich sein. Egal jedoch welche Variante man wählt, der Seelenzustand leidet, welchen man beim Seelenheiler wieder herstellen lassen kann.




*Die Risse*
 Irgendwann begegnet man diesen Punkten. Plötzlich öffnet sich an einem beliebigen Punkt auf der Karte ein Riss und von dort aus strömen Horden von bösen Kreaturen, welche nur ein Ziel haben, alles und jeden anzugreifen. Ein Teil der Eindringe verweilt beim Riss oder bewacht diesen, ein anderer Teil beginnt auf der Karte alles und jeden anzugreifen. Einmal ist der Riss nahe einem Weg, dann wieder nahe einer Ortschaft. Sollte der Riss nahe einer Ortschaft entstehen, dann greifen mitunter die NPCs mit in das Kampfgeschehen ein. Fällt ein NPC im Schlachtgetümmel, dann ist schon nach kurzer Zeit wieder vorhanden, da viele der NPCs oft doppelte Funktionen haben. Die NPCs können Händler/Lehrer und Questgeber sein. 

 Erst wenn die Schergen von Riss vernichtet wurden, verschwindet dieser und das Gebiet wandelt sich zurück. Risse sind schwer übersehen, da sie einerseits auf der Karte eingeblendet werden, ebenso die Bewegungsrichtung der aktiven Schergengruppe, andererseits sind sie deutlich in der Landschaft zu erkennen, da sie den von ihnen beeinflussten Bereich in ein dunkles Schwarz hüllen.

 Nähert man sich einen Riss und wird dieser schon bekämpft oder nähern sich weitere Spieler, erhält man die Einladung einer öffentlichen Gruppe beizutreten. Diese Gruppe ist dann angehalten, den Riss bzw. die Monster des Risses zu bekämpfen. Kleine Belohnungen werden automatisch verteilt, wenn der Riss bezwungen ist, unabhängig davon ob man noch in der Gruppe ist oder sie schon längst wieder verlassen hat.

 Zusätzlich kommen mit den Rissen Aufgaben, welche automatisch eingeblendet werden, welche nur in der Gruppe zu schaffen sind, da die Boss-Kreaturen meist einige Level höher sind, als die Spieler der jeweiligen Zone.

*Der Handel*

 Fast jeder NPC hat die Option „… kaufen …“ im Interaktionsmenu, wo man kaufen als auch verkaufen oder rückkaufen kann. Die Preise sind angemessen, da viele der Gegenstände, welche man von Kreaturen oder Gegnern aufheben kann, oft als Handwerkswaren klassifiziert sind. 

 Gerechnet wird in Silber, Gold, Platin.

 Für das Versenden von Gegenständen gibt es an mehreren Orten Postkästen. 


*Die Berufe*
 In Rift kann der Spieler 3 Berufe erlernen, Sammelberufe, Handwerksberufe. 


*Schluss*

 Vom ersten Eindruck her ist Rift vom Umfang und der Reichhaltigkeit der Welt schon in der Beta gewaltig angelegt. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad zieht stetig an und die Herangehensweise muss oft angepasst werden, teils weil das laufende Auftreten von Rissen Hindernisse aufbaut. Die Berufe sind gut strukturiert und viele Features sind in den einzelnen Menüelementen gut untergebracht. Hauptaugenmerk kann oder sollte man auf die vielfältigen Kombinationen der Seelen legen, da hier die größte Varianz vorhanden ist. 

 Das was in der Beta bis jetzt spielbar war lässt auf wesentlich mehr schließen, was in der Release-Version letztendlich vorhanden sein wird.

 Rift eignet sich allem Eindruck nach sowohl für erfahrene MMO-Spieler als auch für Neueinsteiger.


----------



## Xairon (23. Februar 2011)

GuardianWien schrieb:


> *Einstieg in eine neue Welt*
> Nach einem schnellen Login, sowie sehr flotter Ladezeit, einem kurzen Intro stand ich nun vor dem Problem, 2 Fraktionen, welche nimmt man. Zur Auswahl stehen „Die Wächter" und „Die Skeptiker". Jede Fraktion verfügt über 3 Völker, welche ihr eigenes Aussehen bzw. ihren eigenen Hintergrund besitzen. Die Völker selbst besitzen keine besonderen Fähigkeiten oder Volksvorteile, was aber auch nicht notwendig ist, weil die Komplexität und Vielseitigkeit bei den Klassen selbst sehr umfangreich ist.



Falsch, es gibt Klassenfähigkeiten, wie FLIEGEN / EXTREM SPRINGEN / AOE SPRINT BUFF / SPRINT usw.

Ansonsten recht gut geschrieben


----------



## Aylana (31. März 2011)

Huhu,

wie sinnvoll sind die Berufe in Rift eigentlich? Ich meine manchen Spielen sind sie sehr nützlich und in manchen Spielen total unnütz. 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

Grüße Aylana


----------



## Azerak (2. April 2011)

Runenwerk: Extrem sinnvoll
Apotheker: Ebenso

Waffenschmied/Ausstatter/Rüstungsschmied/Erfinder: 
Derzeit sehr sinnvoll da die Gegenstände auf 50 noch durchaus brauchbar sind. Die Frage is wie das in Zukunft wird.

Grundsätzlich ist es aber sinnvoll die Berufe mitzunehmen vorallem weil sie wenig Aufmerksamkeit brauchen.


----------



## darksilver1 (6. April 2011)

Als Magier habe ich Runenfertiger/Ausstatter & Schlachter genommen

Die normalen Items die man als Ausstatter herstellen kann sind besser als die normalen Quest Items und werden nur von seltenen+ Gegenständen übertroffen. Wenn man aber bedenkt das aber auch die Items mit besseren Stats ausstatten kann die einen mehr zusagen, gleicht sich das leicht aus.
Hinzu kommt man kann mit den Marken von den daily quest auch bessere Pläne kaufen, die man dann herstellen kann.

Ich fand die Kombination sehr sinnvoll. 

Als Schlachter bekomme ich Leder von den Tieren und kann so als Ausstatter auch was für Schurken herstellen und noch besser es auch dazu benutzen um nicht nur mit Stoff Ausrüstungen mehr skill punkte zu bekommen. Hinzu kann man alle Items für den Runenfertiger benutzen. Verzauberungen sind sehr brauchbar.

Außerdem kann man auch schöne Taschen herstellen und die lassen sich recht gut verkaufen....


----------



## Starfros (7. September 2011)

Blackout1091 schrieb:


> Ist Runenfertiger sowas wie Verzauberer auch für Waffen?
> Zum Beispiel das diese leuchten oder so?
> Mfg



Hast angst im Dunkeln in einer Höhle? 

Oder willst auch eine Technokeule alla Wxx ?


----------

